# The Kite Runner



## Raiser (Oct 11, 2010)

I know the book is kind of old (2003-04), but I was assigned this to read in my English class a couple weeks ago and I absolutely love it.
I'm currently on my 4th read through. Both the story and characters are incredibly deep, and... and.. I want MORE!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amir is the son of a wealthy Kabul merchant, a member of the ruling caste of Pashtuns. Hassan, his servant and constant companion, is a Hazara, a despised impoverished caste. Their uncommon bond is torn by Amir’s choice to abandon his friend amidst the increasing ethnic, religious, and political tensions of the dying years of the Afghan monarchy, and apparently dissolved when Amir and his father flee to California to escape the Soviet invasion, leaving Hassan and his own gentle father to a terrible fate.
> 
> But years later, an old family friend calls Amir from Pakistan and reminds him: “There is a way to be good again.” And Amir journeys back to a distant world, to try to right past wrongs against the only true friend he ever had.



For summaries:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kite_Runner

Has anyone else read this book and like it as much as I do?
Easily one of my most favorite books!


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 11, 2010)

I had to read this for English in my senior year of high school.

It was very good. I think there's a sequel to it, but I haven't read that yet.


----------



## kevan (Oct 11, 2010)

Good book, read it not long ago


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 11, 2010)

I read it last year for the concept of "journeys" in English. I also watched the film. Both were great.


----------



## Saken (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the worst books I had to do for school


----------



## Raiser (Oct 12, 2010)

Saken said:
			
		

> One of the worst books I had to do for school


Aw, that's a shame.
If you don't mind me asking, what about the book didn't appeal to you?

Is the sequel A Thousand Splendid Suns?
I thought that was a totally unrelated (in terms of character relations) to The Kite Runner. o.o


----------



## kevan (Oct 12, 2010)

I know the thousand splendid suns is by the same author.

Wonder why that guy did not like the book?


----------



## Raiser (Oct 13, 2010)

Just did a quick Wiki look-at for A Thousand Splendid Suns.
It's indeed by the same author and has the same setting as The Kite Runner, but shouldn't be a 'sequel' to it if my reading is correct.


----------



## casidepro (Oct 13, 2010)

I also read this for English class last year. I think it´s one of the best books i have ever read.


----------

